# Buttercup not feeling welll



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I don’t know what’s going on today. She’s just standing in the coop and her looks like she wants to poop but it’s stuck?? She laid an egg yesterday. I don’t feel an egg stuck.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It could very well be an egg laying issue. 

Let's see if @dawg53 is around with some thoughts.

Did she lay yesterday? And the day before?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It could very well be an egg laying issue.
> 
> Let's see if @dawg53 is around with some thoughts.
> 
> Did she lay yesterday? And the day before?


She laid yesterday. I just saw that she laid a soft shelled egg and she’s feeling way better now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let's hope this is a one off and she'll be fine from here on out.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Let's hope this is a one off and she'll be fine from here on out.


Me too.. I hope she doesn’t lay another soft egg today.


----------



## Fairmaiden (May 10, 2021)

They sometimes stand that way if they are not well. You might have to separate her. If it's cold bring her in.


----------

